# Night Trip on Olympus Headboat (PLO)



## CrappieFisher (Apr 16, 2007)

Last Saturday night found us on a good bite for croakers. I was out with by friends BJ, Dave, and my dad on the Olympus headboat out of Ridge, MD near PLO. This was the first time my dad and I fished together in nearly 20 yrs.  
We had a great time all around. The action was steady throughout the night, with a couple of stretches of fast and furious bites. I landed about 13 croakers from 11-18" with the average around 14". Even pulled a double early in the night. All-in-all, we boated 50-60 keeper croakers in the ranges listed above between the four of us. Everybody on the boat that night left happy. It was a good night fishing.:fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Did he let ya'll chum for stripers too? When I was going out with him ( many years back) he would sometimes chum a little (not long) while we were anchored up near 72. I saw a few nice ones brought in. Seemed to help with the croaker bite too!


----------



## CrappieFisher (Apr 16, 2007)

*No chumming.*

We didn't do any chumming that night. The cap'n said it wasn't worth it because it was such a full boat.  I think it had more to do with the fact that he only had one mate to help him out (Clay took us out on this one). We certainly kept the both of them busy enough. I don't think any stripers were caught that night. Everything seemed to be croakers only.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

how much is a trip now? Couple years ago it was 45 dollars.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

$50


----------



## CrappieFisher (Apr 16, 2007)

If you've got really young kids with you, try and negotiate for a lower fee. I've seen them do that before.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks finfinder. 

do you guys know which days they are going out? Thinking about doing a weekday evening trip.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

The evening trips are Mondays, Wednesdays and Saturdays. They supply the bait.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

finfinder said:


> The evening trips are Mondays, Wednesdays and Saturdays. They supply the bait.


When I took them the bait was squid and shrimp. They do not provide bloods!


----------

